# "No Rhyme Nor Reason" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 25, 2018)

Ay,ay,ay, this is always so awkward. This month's winning entry is *"The Sight" *written by moi. I barely squeaked by the two second place poems, both of which I think are better than mine, excellent work, ladies.

I will receive this month's Laureate and will have to choose next month's prompt because I can't pawn it off on a co-winner as is my preference because I tend to choose crappy topics, lol.


A hearty thank you to all who voted for my piece. It is not what I set out to write, it was one of those that just kinda happens, and I love those kinds because they always seem to need the least edits. Despite the fact that I had intended to write something other, I was reasonably pleased at the change in direction, which is rare, and I am honored it fared so well. Well done to all my fellow poets, very pleasing stew to sample this time around. Thank you all, again.

Lisa


----------



## Gumby (Jan 25, 2018)

It was an awesome poem, sis! Got my vote!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations CD...I enjoyed your poem very much
as there were a couple of places I could relate...
Congrats to sas and Fire as well !


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 26, 2018)

Lovely job, CD.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 26, 2018)

Congratulations, Chester'sDaughter! I loved the way you used the prompt and your poem showcased your unique style... Thanks to everyone who voted


----------



## Pete_C (Jan 26, 2018)

Well done! It was a tough bunch this month as well, so additional kudos!


----------



## sas (Jan 26, 2018)

A big, big thumbs up! Yours was a memorable poem which is one of my criteria when selecting which receives my vote. I am doubly, doubly pleased that there was a clear and singular winner, as it should be, in my continuing opinion. Multiple winners would never happen if one vote allowed. 

Again, kudos!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 26, 2018)

Well-penned and worthy.    You definitely earned it.


----------



## Pelwrath (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats to Chester’s Daughter on the win and a resounding huza to all who entered.


----------



## Darkkin (Jan 26, 2018)

:champagne:


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 26, 2018)

Great work, CD. And stop those feelings of guilt [-X  - you might control the comp but you don't control the vote. Very well deserved win. :encouragement:


----------



## ned (Jan 26, 2018)

congratulations CD - and bouquets to Sas and Fire...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 30, 2018)

My heartfelt gratitude to everyone. Thank you all so much!


----------

